# Wanted Russian Tort in Indiana PA



## Ruby's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Private owned pet shop in search of young but not a baby, Russian Tortoise for customer who has been trying to order for several months now. If anyone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Our suppliers said it is the wrong time of year and even if they do send the turtles and tortoises are so sad looking :,( 

The rt needs to be 4" minimum if anyone is willing to help. Nothing on my local Craig's list, just checked.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 18, 2012)

Is this for Pearce's?


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> Is this for Pearce's?



Yep

Yep it is


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 18, 2012)

I do have a baby that was born in september. I would have to measure him/her for the 4in rule. Not sure he would make that yet. I live in the northwest PA area. If you know anyone else looking, let me know. There may be more in the future!


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Where at in nw pa? I could possibly refer him to you if you are willing to sell. That way we won't have worry about the 4" rule.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 19, 2012)

Ruby said:


> jeffbens0n said:
> 
> 
> > Is this for Pearce's?
> ...





Awesome. I went to school there and have been to Pearce's many times. Do you ever keep tortoises there? I seem to remember seeing a leopard tortoise there once probably 6 years ago or so...


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ruby's Mom said:


> Where at in nw pa? I could possibly refer him to you if you are willing to sell. That way we won't have worry about the 4" rule.



In Erie, he was sleeping last night so I didn't want to measure him. I'm really not into shipping animals anyway, I think it is dangerous. I know others do it all the time, but I worry about the little guys. I can measure him tonight just to be sure. I think he's still too little to tell the sex, but I kept the incubator around 88 degrees.


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Apr 19, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> Ruby said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...





When we get tortoises we like to get sulcatas. But then again Indiana really isn't the place for such a large tortoise. Or last one went to a lady with a heated barn and he just runs the place. We thought he was a girl when we sold him but about a month or so ago he decided to show his mommy just how much he REALLY loves her feet. He was about 6 inches when we got him into the store, and very sick, after passing a mini donut looking "rock" (unrated, calcium, wood chips!!) he grew to 10" then when I saw him this last time to look at this "prolapse" or man-thing he was a good 18".





socialworker81 said:


> In Erie, he was sleeping last night so I didn't want to measure him. I'm really not into shipping animals anyway, I think it is dangerous. I know others do it all the time, but I worry about the little guys. I can measure him tonight just to be sure. I think he's still too little to tell the sex, but I kept the incubator around 88 degrees.



I'll let them know and see if he is willing to travel if he wants it bad enough. How much are you asking?


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 19, 2012)

Probably around $200. I was at our locally owned pet store last night. They had three sulcatas of different sizes. The store was freezing cold and they had one heat lamp in this tiny area. I think one of them was full grown, or close to it. It made me sad. I have a feeling at least one won't survive


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2012)

$200 is pretty high for a young russian tortoise...just sayin'


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 19, 2012)

I was thinking that, but if you look at all the web sites that sell them, they all sell them for $250...

And I know nothing about selling tortoises. This is my first one, but plenty more in the incubator on the way. If it were up to me, I wouldn't sell any. But my husband has to have his way sometimes


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow. $200 is kinda high isn't it? I think we sold them for $75-100 when we could get them. The sulcata went for $250 because we nursed him back to health and left him run the place too and at 10" I don't think it was a bad deal. Especially when they get larger than a bushel basket.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 19, 2012)

http://tortoiseshack.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=169

http://www.theturtlesource.com/i.asp?id=225689784&p=Russian-Tortoise-(Yearlings

These are the two that came up right away. I believe the "wild" caught adult Russians are the ones that sell for $100


----------

